# what is this called?



## lonecoyote (Jun 17, 2004)

Seems like there are some really knowledgeable people who'll know what this choke is called. If you can help I'd appreciate it. I'll try to describe it. Its a choke from the front, kinda to the side. You wrap your arm around the neck to behind the neck, using your shoulder as leverage, other persons chin is on the shoulder of the arm your wrapping around. The wrapping arm sinks in under the skull in back. Use your other arm to bar it, and squeeze. I guess its a blood choke but half the time the pressure on the neck comes on in such a scary way, feels like my head will pop off, that I tapped before it sinks.


----------



## gusano (Jun 17, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Seems like there are some really knowledgeable people who'll know what this choke is called. If you can help I'd appreciate it. I'll try to describe it. Its a choke from the front, kinda to the side. You wrap your arm around the neck to behind the neck, using your shoulder as leverage, other persons chin is on the shoulder of the arm your wrapping around. The wrapping arm sinks in under the skull in back. Use your other arm to bar it, and squeeze. I guess its a blood choke but half the time the pressure on the neck comes on in such a scary way, feels like my head will pop off, that I tapped before it sinks.


Sounds like a modified "Ezekiel Choke" that you would do without the gi. That is IF I am picturing it right. You should be able to easily defend it by holding his elbow and preventing him from pushing his forearm into your neck. If you aren't strong enough, you can get on your side and place the elbow of the arm you are using to hold his arm with, on the ground and he will not be able to finish the choke.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2004)

It also sounds kinda like a Katadame.  Katadame is done with the other person's arm, kinda like a front Kata hajime. it uses their arm along with their neck, causing shoulder pain and the choke. I dont do BJJ  so I would'nt know any other terms for it.


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 17, 2004)

What position are you in?


----------

